# ARIN IPv6 Allocation for Free?



## ocitysolutions (Mar 25, 2014)

Now that we have our gear free and clear of ColoCrossing's network we plan to add IPv6 for our customers. I understand that ARIN offers IPv6 allocations at no cost to organizations that already have direct IPv4 allocations. My question is, to someone who has gotten a direct IPv6 allocation from ARIN, is there a different procedure, and what allocation size do they provide at no charge?

Just to be clear: we don't have a problem paying for it, but with something like this, theres no sense paying for what could be free.


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 25, 2014)

IPv6 is free as long as it's in the same category of your IPv4 block.

Your IP renewal fee with ARIN is always based on whatever block size is largest.

If you have a /32 of IPv6 but only a /22 of IPv4, then you would be charged in the larger category as the /32 falls under "small" while a /22 fits into "XX-Small"

https://www.arin.net/fees/fee_schedule.html

/32 is typically standard, we got a /36 when we applied.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 25, 2014)

As of last year IPv6 is essentially free if you're paying for IPv4 already. Prior to that IPv6 was almost double the cost of IPv4 depending on your IPv4 allocation.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep.

We were given a /32 without issue.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 25, 2014)

We got a /32 no problem and could ask for more.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Mar 26, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> could ask for more.


hah


----------



## lowesthost (Mar 28, 2014)

We were given a /32 without issue. They did not question it? Had the allocation within a day. 

With IPV4 they ask us the names of our clients first born (Sarcasm).  although or last request went with only one back & forth  pretty easy, but the time before it was 2 weeks of asking for additional information. I guess it depends on who is you ticket is assigned to


----------



## hostemo.com (Apr 14, 2014)

lowesthost said:


> We were given a /32 without issue. They did not question it? Had the allocation within a day.
> 
> With IPV4 they ask us the names of our clients first born (Sarcasm).  although or last request went with only one back & forth  pretty easy, but the time before it was 2 weeks of asking for additional information. I guess it depends on who is you ticket is assigned to


Same happen to APNIC, we got it for free, and no justification is needed. So far i can see a lot of ISPs are ready to launch the ipv6, however, the content provider still continue using ipv4.  I believe this is the reason why ipv6 is stuck


----------

